# SLUEI on sloan and ILE on socionics



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

There were many topics around is Sluei more corresponding with ENTP or ENFP?

Addiction prone and unstable with anger and frustration is more of an F to me?
any other opinions about this type?

by the way i dont know how socionics correlate with MBTI - i was ILE personally
does anybody has some kind of a table with which type in socionics corresponds with MBTI?

Also Sluei is described like this:
prone to addiction, often late, does not think things work out for the best, impatient, discontent, negative, opinionated, acts without thinking, preoccupied with self, easily frustrated, not that interested in others, act at the expense of others, becomes aggressive when they feel hurt, acts wild and crazy, frustrated and angry when people don't live up to expectations, slow to forgive, takes charge, does not behave in way that is acceptable to society, pessimistic, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, not usually happy, not calm in crisis, does not accomplish work on time, spontaneous, not on good terms with everyone, demanding, misbehaved, improper, avoids responsibilities, not willing to let things rest, acts out frustrations on others, has a need to maintain high levels of excitement, rarely prepared, often bored while working, aggressive, asks questions nobody else does, hard to reason with, likes to be the center of attention, acts without planning, retaliatory, asks many questions, quick to correct others, more pleasure seeking than responsible, not hard working, disorganized, loses things, unable to control cravings

many things here...well all of them almost---stand with me

but i wanted to ask...its quite negative description when you connect the dots -isnt it? XD
its pretty much full of flaws 
anybody else this type?


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

I took the SLOAN test, and my global type is "RLOAI":



> withdrawn, loner, not wild and crazy, does not like the spotlight, worrying, crowd averse,
> afraid to draw attention to self, easily hurt, fearful, prone to low physical fitness, fears
> mistakes, prone to health problems, hard to get to know, risk averse, unable to speak up
> for self, becomes overwhelmed by events, not self confident, depressed, embarrassed by
> ...


And my primary type (whatever that means) is "Inquisitive":



> more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, detaches to analyze factors from multiple perspectives, regularly uses ideas and tools to transform understanding, enjoys playing with random interconnections between ideas and patterns, would describe self as a nerd in high school, likes science fiction, introspective, good at fixing things, more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both special and defective, knows the darkside of life well, is not bothered by going long periods without speaking with people, more intellectual than sensual, can be bitter, problem solver, relies on mind more than on others, driven by curiosity, feels best when working, minimalist


All in all, i think these assessments lean on the negative side of individual personality, but I guess it's pretty accurate. *Shrug*

Extroversion |||||||||||| 44%
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56%
Emotional Stability	|||||||||||| 46%
Accommodating |||||||||||||||| 64%
Inquisitiveness ||||||||||||||||||||	84%


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> There were many topics around is Sluei more corresponding with ENTP or ENFP?
> 
> Addiction prone and unstable with anger and frustration is more of an F to me?
> any other opinions about this type?
> ...


You are pretty much expected to be SCOAI according to the big 5/SLOAN in order to have any substantially positive personality traits, so yes it is very biased. Basically the "only" way a person can be happy according to the big 5 is if they are extroverted with some degree of emotional stability. SLUEI correlates with ENTP the most, many MBTI/JCF INTPs seem to translate into ILEs(including me), most likely the Ti subtype the selector. For INTPs, the SLOAN types I think are most likely are RCUEI, RLUEI, RCUAI, RLUAI, sCUEI, and RCoEI, I think most INTPs will probably be at least somewhat inquisitive out of all the 5 dimensions.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Robopop said:


> You are pretty much expected to be SCOAI according to the big 5/SLOAN in order to have any substantially positive personality traits, so yes it is very biased. Basically the "only" way a person can be happy according to the big 5 is if they are extroverted with some degree of emotional stability. SLUEI correlates with ENTP the most, *many MBTI/JCF INTPs seem to translate into ILEs(including me), most likely the Ti subtype the selector.* For INTPs, the SLOAN types I think are most likely are RCUEI, RLUEI, RCUAI, RLUAI, sCUEI, and RCoEI, I think most INTPs will probably be at least somewhat inquisitive out of all the 5 dimensions.


I had smth ILE - 1 Ne - i think that stands for extroverted intuition - that is auxiliary function of INTP i believe 
On sloan i got primarily social, extroverted and general is Sluei - and it seems like i'm unstable like hell according to sloan hahah


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

I got a 70 something percent on emotional stability and in the 60s on extroversion- I expected lower.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

> Extroversion	||||||	28%
> Orderliness	||||||	26%
> Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||	58%
> Accommodation	||||||||||||	46%
> Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||	64%





> RCUEI
> 
> atheist/agnostic tendencies, unconcerned with public image, lower energy level, does not value tradition, avoidant, does not put the welfare of others above self, not punctual, unproductive, does not believe in human goodness, not easily moved to tears, seldom bothered by the suffering of strangers, insensitive to the needs of others, relaxed, quiet around strangers, tendency to believe only in self, people have trouble reading them but they don't care, late finishing work, acts without planning, withdrawn, rarely too busy, not a perfectionist, uncooperative, not prone to complimenting people, does not believe in life after death, avoids crowds, prefers unpredictable to organized, not passionate about bettering the world's condition, does not second guess self, able to control cravings, calm in crisis, ambivalent to the feelings of others, believes in the importance of art, dislikes small talk, socially uncomfortable, private, not known for generosity, acts without consulting others, hard to get to know, not easily frustrated, interested in intellectual pursuits, not open about feelings, loner, asks many questions, open to change, influenced more by self than others, *bored at work*


More things are spot-on than spot-off!

Then my primary type comes..



> Unstructured
> (7.8% of women; 9.7% of men)
> 
> more random than controlled, likes to look wierd, more in the clouds than grounded, more comfortable when things are imperfect, does not like the security of working for a company, does not feel best when working, likes to go to concerts, untraditional, more abstract than logical, impulsive, more likely to enjoy drinking and smoking, underachiever, prone to wanting a tattoo, bad with money, prone to petty theft, likes night life and crowds, more artistic than articulate, prefers the unfamiliar, can't do anything when they don't feel good, has love/hate relationship with most things, does not value organized religion, likes to be different, more likely to have been hyperactive as a child, prone to add or adhd, flakey, prone to missing appointements, finds ordinary tasks draining


Didn't/do not have ADD/ADHD but still.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> I had smth ILE - 1 Ne - i think that stands for extroverted intuition - that is auxiliary function of INTP i believe
> On sloan i got primarily social, extroverted and general is Sluei - and it seems like i'm unstable like hell according to sloan hahah


You have quite an unusual combination of different types from various systems, a type 1 INTP who is a social primary in SLOAN, enneagram type 1s are usually Js, you'd have to be an unusually strict and regulated INTP to be a 1(very heavy on the TiSi side), INTPs are usually more compatable with 5 and 9(5w4 being the most common wing). The SLOAN system is a little more tricky as it measures traits on a spectrum so even if you have social as primary it can still be very moderate(like around 55-60% social).


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Robopop said:


> You have quite an unusual combination of different types from various systems, a type 1 INTP who is a social primary in SLOAN, enneagram type 1s are usually Js, you'd have to be an unusually strict and regulated INTP to be a 1(very heavy on the TiSi side), INTPs are usually more compatable with 5 and 9(5w4 being the most common wing). The SLOAN system is a little more tricky as it measures traits on a spectrum so even if you have social as primary it can still be very moderate(like around 55-60% social).


I was type 7 in enneagram (but i was very close to types 3 and 8 also...it was like type 7 i had 9 points and 3 and 8 types i had 8 points - for example )
ILE - 1 Ne - this stands for primary function Ne XD
dont know how social i was - if its extroversion i was 78%
my results:
Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	78%
Orderliness	||||||	26%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||	48%
Accommodation	||||||||||||	42%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||	62%

dont know where is the catch with me... but my friends are often telling me i'm not an I anything but as you can see test says that haha 
plus i am not strict person XD
and yeah - i often have weird results on personality test - especially when you compare them XD


----------

